# What are you drinking right now?



## Kwilkinson

Thought I'd start this thread. Didn't see any others, but if I'm wrong, please correct me.


Anyway, tonight I got off work and had a nice 2004 Chateau St. Michelle Riesling with dinner. It went well with the food we made.

Then, moved on to a tumbler of Bulleit bourbon. I really enjoy this. Also, it goes great with a smoke.

To finish off the night, I had a tumbler of Jameson 18 yr whiskey. Great stuff!

I generally don't have 3 drinks in one night (specially not a work/school night), but tonight there was some celebrating to be done!

How about you fellas?


----------



## pnoon

Just finished tee martoonies. Hendricks gin with just a splash of vermouth with garlic/jalapeno stuffed olives. :dr


----------



## Cgarman

Coke, I am still at work. I plan on a Vodka tonic with lime when I get home in a couple of minutes


----------



## ja3480

Mountain-Dew


----------



## Kwilkinson

pnoon said:


> Just finished tee martoonies. Hendricks gin with just a splash of vermouth with garlic/jalapeno stuffed olives. :dr


Sounds interesting. Never had a martini. how much would the garlic/jalapeno flavor permeate into the drink?


----------



## houdini

vitamin water


----------



## pnoon

Kwilkinson said:


> Sounds interesting. Never had a martini. how much would the garlic/jalapeno flavor permeate into the drink?


Virtually none.


----------



## physiognomy

A Rum Screwdriver here... It is helping me get through my first batch of exam grading for the quarter & paired nicely with a Boli RC.


----------



## adsantos13

One finger of Knob Creek...


----------



## ambientboy

Jameson. Up.


----------



## tazziedevil

Dirty Martini. With Vickers Gin.


----------



## rack04

Coffee. :tu


----------



## Eternal Rider

Warsteiner Beer. It's so smooth I might have another one.


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight I'm having a glass of Bulleit bourbon


----------



## Ace$nyper

Welch's Grape Juice.

Great for when your sick.


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Dr. Pepper


----------



## Kwilkinson

awsmith4 said:


> Tonight I'm having a glass of Bulleit bourbon


That's my boy!!! Ain't that a great bourbon? I find it to be the best midrange.

Tonight had a cab with dinner. Didn't finish, wasn't very good. Then had a whiskey sour.


----------



## JacksonCognac

Currently it's cold coffee. I need to throw this stuff out and brush my teeth. It's been a long day so I think an after dinner cocktail is in order. All I have is a little vodka and an orange... so it looks like vodka and orange tonight.


----------



## rack04

Amstel Light.


----------



## japhi

Appletons and diet coke. Watching the NHL Playoffs and just smoked a Monte #4 - life is good!


----------



## smokin5

Enjoyed a Tullamore Dew on the rocks while testing 
a Jameson's Torpedo after work tonight.
Highly recommended spirit with a mild-to-medium smoke.


----------



## mike32312

Coconut Rum and coke :tu


----------



## rwhit37

BEER!


----------



## adamh_25_

rwhit37 said:


> BEER!


I'm w/ u.....its been a long ass day so im drinkin some beer...unfortunatly its not blue moon or sam........its....dum dum dummmm....natty light....theres college for ya! haha


----------



## rwhit37

adamh_25_ said:


> I'm w/ u.....its been a long ass day so im drinkin some beer...unfortunatly its not blue moon or sam........its....dum dum dummmm....natty light....theres college for ya! haha


lol how about high life? thats what im drinking.


----------



## Kwilkinson

adamh_25_ said:


> I'm w/ u.....its been a long ass day so im drinkin some beer...unfortunatly its not blue moon or sam........its....dum dum dummmm....natty light....theres college for ya! haha





rwhit37 said:


> lol how about high life? thats what im drinking.


Man, that sucks. Reminds me of my days on campus. Didn't matter how shitty it tasted! haha after the first few beers you couldn't tatse it anymore anyway! Can't wait to get back to that this August.


----------



## BamBam

French Roast Coffee. I had to ruin it with creamer though. Sorry Coffee People


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight I started with a 'BlackSmith' (Smithwicks and Guinness) and now am having a glass of The Balvenie 12yr DW with my PSD4


----------



## pnoon

pnoon said:


> Just finished tee martoonies. Hendricks gin with just a splash of vermouth with garlic/jalapeno stuffed olives. :dr


Tonight is the same except Bombay Sapphire instead of Hendricks.


----------



## Kwilkinson

awsmith4 said:


> Tonight I started with a 'BlackSmith' (Smithwicks and Guinness) and now am having a glass of The Balvenie 12yr DW with my PSD4


Blacksmith, veryyyy nice!

How about some carbombs?!


----------



## awsmith4

Kwilkinson said:


> Blacksmith, veryyyy nice!
> 
> How about some carbombs?!


Some co-workers and I were at an Irish pub earlier and 'car bombs' came up but since I was driving I left it at one Blacksmith.


----------



## Kojak

Diet coke plus with my diamond crown maximusand they go together pretty well.


----------



## TDIvey

Vodka w/ sweet n sour splashed with blue curaco - will switch to something smoother come light up time.


----------



## jkorp

Weyerbacher Barley Wine


----------



## Kwilkinson

awsmith has inspired me for the night. I had a nice Blacksmith!


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight I started with a Balvenie 12 and have moved to Bushmills because I ran out of scotch. I'll be making a run tomorrow to fix this issue.


----------



## JAK

Well, I am in college but we have a tavern in town that has 36 taps with the best microbrews and its only 3.50 a pint, and 2.50 on Thrusday. Yesterday I had an Oaked Arrogent Bastard, a Boundry Bay Dunkles Bok, and Georgetown 9 Pound Porter. All very good.


----------



## awsmith4

JAK said:


> Well, I am in college but we have a tavern in town that has 36 taps with the best microbrews and its only 3.50 a pint, and 2.50 on Thrusday. Yesterday I had an Oaked Arrogent Bastard, a Boundry Bay Dunkles Bok, and Georgetown 9 Pound Porter. All very good.


I love going places like that and trying new beers.


----------



## hornitosmonster

Brazilian Cachaca and Coke.


----------



## stevefrench

Mountain Dew with a Partagas Culebras.:tu


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Miller Lite


----------



## BamBam

Wine...White Zinfandel...My wife had the bottle open when I got home from work....Please don't judge me by this.


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight I am having my first ever glass of Eagle Rare bourbon and it is fantastic:tu


----------



## Kwilkinson

BamBam said:


> Wine...White Zinfandel...My wife had the bottle open when I got home from work....Please don't judge me by this.


There are some Zins that are pretty damn good. Even better is a good Riesling. Almost unbeatable.


----------



## jamesb3

Rockstar...yes Rockstar with a Soprano Associate! Needed a little help to stay up and enjoy my cigar!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Just finished some Booker's, and now on to my go-to bourbon....Buffalo Trace!!:dr :al


----------



## awsmith4

Mr.Maduro said:


> Just finished some Booker's, and now on to my go-to bourbon....Buffalo Trace!!:dr :al


I need to get a hold of some of the Buffalo Trace, everyone hear makes it sound so good.

Tonight I'm having Eagle Rare again and again I'm loving it:tu


----------



## tazziedevil

I'm drinking coke zero


----------



## AsetOne

Guinness! :tu

James


----------



## Eternal Rider

New Beligum Abby Ale. Sure is good.


----------



## stig

Diet Coke, I'm at work.:tu


----------



## Ace$nyper

Tea, my voice is shot.

Too much yelling and :ss.


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight I am again enjoying my go-to scotch The Balvenie 12yr DW and a glass of something that is always great with my stogies...ice water.


----------



## zamco17

Sierra Nevada Bigfoot. Yummy


----------



## JAK

Eternal Rider said:


> New Beligum Abby Ale. Sure is good.


New Belgium makes some great beer. Have you had their Tripple? I like it even more then Abby. Tonight I had some Sailor Jerry's Spiced Rum. Good stuff.


----------



## awsmith4

This afternoon I'm having a Sweetwater Festive Ale 2007


----------



## novasurf

King Crimson Tea.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Georgia Moon Corn Whiskey. (Made in Kentucky:hn)


----------



## novasurf

Elmer T Lee Manhattan with olives.


----------



## lightning9191

I just finished a Troeg's Nut Brown Ale and I'm thinking about going to crack open my last Dogfish Head Chicory Stout.....these are tough decisions, but the answer is usually "Yes!"


----------



## jjefrey

Crown with a splash of coke :dr


----------



## War Eagle

Harpoon IPA. This is a damn tasty beer! Kinda like a light IPA to me, which is a good thing sometimes.


----------



## yellowgoat

Blanchette Absinthe. yummy
:al


----------



## burninator

Sweet tea, of course.


----------



## AirplaneSpin

Sea Dog Blueberry Wheat.


----------



## novasurf

Crisp clean Luso water from Portugal.


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight I having The Balvenie again, but this time on the rocks


----------



## lightning9191

A 2006 de Bortoli petite sirah....pretty good for $6.99....tastes of cherries, chocolate, and raisins.


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Miller Lie at $6 a pop! In a no smoking hotel to boot!:hn

Gawd I love the hotel life! NOT!


----------



## awsmith4

St. Lou Stu said:


> Miller Lie at $6 a pop! In a no smoking hotel to boot!:hn
> 
> Gawd I love the hotel life! NOT!


You need to carry your own, lol, unless you can expense it


----------



## St. Lou Stu

awsmith4 said:


> You need to carry your own, lol, unless you can expense it


It's on the report bro, it's on the report. Fingers crossed!
It's all good though!


----------



## lightning9191

I've decided that I need to expand my horizons some and chose to explore the world of scotch some. Tonight is my first journey into this foreign land with my guide Johnnie Walker Red Label with a splash of water. I've been told by my current guide that over the next few weeks we will meet his brother Black Label, and then we will meet some men of purer blood known as Glenlivet and Speyside. He says that if I survive all of this and continue to push on, I shall meet a stranger from Islay known as Laphroig. Onward!


----------



## hotreds

Protein shake


----------



## McCharlie

Miller lite. Brother in-law is on a "health" streak again with all the light beer. That's what I get for bumming.


----------



## Kwilkinson

McCharlie said:


> Miller lite. Brother in-law is on a "health" streak again with all the light beer. That's what I get for bumming.


haha nice.... free beer is free beer.


----------



## awsmith4

lightning9191 said:


> I've decided that I need to expand my horizons some and chose to explore the world of scotch some. Tonight is my first journey into this foreign land with my guide Johnnie Walker Red Label with a splash of water. I've been told by my current guide that over the next few weeks we will meet his brother Black Label, and then we will meet some men of purer blood known as Glenlivet and Speyside. He says that if I survive all of this and continue to push on, I shall meet a stranger from Islay known as Laphroig. Onward!


Enjoy the discovery process:tu


----------



## partagaspete

I just got home from bowling and bowled a great 600 series so I am relaxing with a nice bit of Patron Anejo.

T


----------



## Hank

I'm having a Saranac Pale Ale and it tastes good
after a Long day.


----------



## lightning9191

Smuttynose Imperial Stout.....very hoppy for an imperial stout...or any stout for that matter....but I like it.


----------



## tallypig

Macallan 18-smooth...


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight its Jim Beam Black


----------



## SD Beerman

Sierra Nevada ESB..on Draft...........


----------



## awsmith4

awsmith4 said:


> Tonight its Jim Beam Black


Was Beam Black, but when I went in for a refill the bottle of Booker's caught my eye, so now its Booker's.


----------



## hotreds

Diet Polar Orange Dry.:dr


----------



## bresdogsr

Yuenglin Lager


----------



## tazziedevil

Earl Grey Tea.

With a little milk. No sugar.


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight I'm having Highland Park 12yr


----------



## awsmith4

awsmith4 said:


> Tonight I'm having Highland Park 12yr


Now a new cigar so I've also switched drinks to Eagle Rare


----------



## awsmith4

now I'm on to beer...Tommyknocker Pick Axe Pale Ale


----------



## nonameman

awsmith4 said:


> Tonight I'm having Highland Park 12yr


How did that 12yr old treat ya? I'm enjoying some Highland Park 1990 13 Year Old bottled by Whisky Galore tonight. Nice fruit flavors with enough peat for anyone.


----------



## BamBam

Just finished a glass of Hennesey Cognac


----------



## awsmith4

nonameman said:


> How did that 12yr old treat ya? I'm enjoying some Highland Park 1990 13 Year Old bottled by Whisky Galore tonight. Nice fruit flavors with enough peat for anyone.


It was great, not too peaty but still nice


----------



## lightning9191

Weyerbacher Heresy....it's an imperial stout aged in oak barrels...if you like whiskey (or whisky) try this beer!


----------



## adsantos13

Had a glass of Del Maguey Mezcal tonight, neat. This stuff is just fantastic. It's a cousin to Tequila, but more "rustic" with a very smokey dimension that I love. 

Highly recommended if you like Tequila, or even drinks with a smoky flavor like Scotch whisky.


----------



## sgresso

Some killer Absinthe I though I had drank.


Yummy!!

nice flavor and louches very well with some ice water!


----------



## McCharlie

Just had a schlafly pale ale that was pretty good:tu.


----------



## burninator

Tecate


----------



## icehog3

Digesting yesterday's alcohol today. 

Patron XO from Jeremy, :al
Tito's vodka from Kenny. :al
Centenario rum from Dokk. :al
and a few different Portos from too many to mention.:al :al :al


----------



## CigarGal

Miller lite


----------



## awsmith4

Again tonight it is the Highland 12


----------



## lightning9191

Drinking some Johnnie Walker Black Label....I don't notice the difference between this and the Red Label. But I just started drinking scotch and maybe don't have the flavors dialed in yet. I'll have to try them side by side.


----------



## lightning9191

Tonight I'm having an Erdinger Hefe-Weizen. I'm not a huge fan of wheat beers, but this one is pretty good.


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Arizona Green Tea


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight...ice water:dr


----------



## Kwilkinson

awsmith4 said:


> Tonight...ice water:dr


I am disappointed in you bro! 
At least I went for the hard stuff on my night off: Pepsi!


----------



## Ivory Tower

2004 Linne Calodo, "Rising Tides," 40% Syrah, 40% Grenache, 20% Mourvedre.


----------



## kugie

Harpoon ale with Ipswitch follower
lots of them to night


----------



## adsantos13

Put the baby to bed and then finished two fingers of Cazadores Anejo Tequila, neat. Yum Yum!


----------



## lightning9191

After the Erdinger I decided to make it a two beer night with a Buffalo Bill's Blueberry Oatmeal Stout. Blueberries go great with stout, probably as good as cherries.


----------



## lightning9191

Tonight I had some Cline Zinfandel 2006. I really like this wine. It hardly has any of the spicy notes that characterize a lot of zins and has a lot of dark fruit.


----------



## awsmith4

Right now I'm drinking Wild Turkey 101 on the rocks.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

JW Dundee's Honey Brown.
just finished a Propel.


----------



## lightning9191

I just finished a Paulaner Salvator double bock and I just poured my brother's first attempt at homebrewing.....not horrible.


----------



## Savvy

Had a few drinks today, Rogue Dead Guy Ale, Newcastle, and finishing up with a Rogue Hazelnut Brown Nectar. Good day so far.


----------



## awsmith4

After drinking Coors light all day, I settled in tonight with Knob Creek


----------



## cf2112

Fonesca Bin 27 Port, a good inexpensive Port.:tu


----------



## BamBam

Just finished a nice French Roast from my new french coffee press. Very smooth. I think I might be givin a little bit too much support to France though


----------



## AsetOne

Cheap scotch to try and numb this damn headache 

James


----------



## lightning9191

Tonight I had a La Caracole Troublette followed by a homebrewed stout....the stout is getting there....another month I think it will be really good.


----------



## awsmith4

AsetOne said:


> Cheap scotch to try and numb this damn headache
> 
> James


In my experience cheap liquor often causes headaches


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight its Knob Creek again


----------



## jkorp

Lucid


----------



## Joshuwa1

Macallan-12 year


----------



## yellowgoat

jkorp said:


> Lucid


Not that bad of a Absinthe. 
Have you had any of the other Ted Breaux Absinthe?

I'm drinking Verte Suisse.


----------



## lightning9191

2% milk....with Hershey's syrup in it!


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

JW Dundee's Honey Brown


----------



## Eternal Rider

New Belgium Blue Paddle Pilsner
It is ice cold and tastes real good


----------



## awsmith4

Tonights is Highland 12yr


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Sam Adams


----------



## lightning9191

Paso del Sol Carmenere 2006


----------



## cpk

Johnny Walker Blue Label.


Joe


----------



## weetone

Moosehead Canadian Lager.

Plus cleaning a pipe with Jack Daniel's Tennessee Whiskey...one of the pipe, one for me, one for the pipe...


----------



## stevefrench

Coffee.:tu


----------



## TikiHut27

To go with Rocky Patel's "The Edge": A fine Beck's N/A in a can, lukewarm. Thank you, KBR!


----------



## dccraft

Just a good cup of Arabica drip blend.


----------



## Haastility

I just had two glasses of Shiraz by Black Swan with a Camacho 1962 Torp.. Wonderful


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Wild Irish Rose


----------



## stevefrench

Mountain Dew


----------



## Sanitariumite

Went and picked up a few mini bottles today. A Disaronno, A Kahlua (Just noticed it's a Hazelnut Kahlua) and a little Stoli. I'm between a White Russian or a Disaronno on the rocks. Which would be better suited to accompany a cigar? I'm leaning towards the Disaronno, as I'm not sure how dairy products would pair with a cigar....


----------



## Kwilkinson

Sanitariumite said:


> Went and picked up a few mini bottles today. A Disaronno, A Kahlua (Just noticed it's a Hazelnut Kahlua) and a little Stoli. I'm between a White Russian or a Disaronno on the rocks. Which would be better suited to accompany a cigar? I'm leaning towards the Disaronno, as I'm not sure how dairy products would pair with a cigar....


I'm sure I'm responding after you've made your decision, but one would think the disaronno on the rocks. To me, I always like to pair cigars with something more harshly flavored like dark liquor or coffee. Maybe i'm just weird.


----------



## lightning9191

Working on finishing my bottle of Paso del Sol Carmenere 2006....a few more sips.....


----------



## mjr955201

can of Budweiser


----------



## Sanitariumite

Kwilkinson said:


> I'm sure I'm responding after you've made your decision, but one would think the disaronno on the rocks. To me, I always like to pair cigars with something more harshly flavored like dark liquor or coffee. Maybe i'm just weird.


I just got back from the gym, so I'm going to give an hour or two before I kick back in the garage. I think I'm definitely settled on the Disaronno.


----------



## awsmith4

1st it was Knob Creek now Highland 12yr


----------



## Savvy

Tried out Dogfish Head 60 min IPA earlier today, meh not really a fan, but I haven't really liked any IPA so far, so I'm not totally surprised.

Had a New Glarus Fat Squirrel while grilling and smoking a Tatuaje P2, enjoyed that quite a bit.

Right now I'm drinking Sam Smith Oatmeal Stout, its ok, nothing fantastic though.


I slowly but surely am starting to figure out which kinds of beers I really like. Whew being 21 is hard work... haha


----------



## smokin5

Makers Mark (Mothers Milk) - 
lots & lots of Makers Mark.


----------



## JacksonCognac

Heineken.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

About to start on some Fighting Cock.


----------



## Eternal Rider

Coopers Vintage Ale.


----------



## bmwe28m5

Manhattan:
Canadian Club Whiskey
Martini Rossi Sweet Vermouth
Homemade Orange Bitters
Lots of Cherries

Shaken and Up


----------



## lightning9191

Finishing up a Buffalo Bill's Oatmeal Blueberry Stout...yummy!


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight it is Beam Black


----------



## z3ro

Just finish a cup of coffee, but bout to start in on the Goose!


----------



## physiognomy

Busch light soda... :ss


----------



## lightning9191

After the blueberry stout I went for a Brooklyn Brewery Black Chocolate Stout.....amazing as always.


----------



## smokin5

Next time, try that Manhattan with rye whiskey.
The original & perfectly complementary drink!:tu


----------



## zamco17

Just finished Sun Dog amber wheat. Its ok.


----------



## lightning9191

I'm drinking a Bell's Two Hearted Ale....if you like hoppy beers try this one. You won't be disappointed!


----------



## rack04

After the day I had today I decided to drink several Guinness'. :tu


----------



## smokin5

Went to a fundraiser wine-drinking event tonight, so filled up on various reds. Then came home & poured myself a brown wine...
Bourbon.:tu


----------



## partagaspete

Nothing like a good cup of maxwell house.

T


----------



## awsmith4

This afternoon I was drinking Sam Adams

Tonight I'm having The Balvenie 12yr


----------



## bresdogsr

Casa Noble silver, tonic and lime. Not the best mix ned to adjust the ratios a little. Not bad though.


----------



## gvarsity

Burning River Pale Ale


----------



## lightning9191

Tonight was scotch night. I started with The Glenlivet 12 years and followed it up with The Speyside 12 years. The Glenlivet seemed much smoother then the Speyside. I bought a bottle of Laphroaig today....I can't wait.


----------



## awsmith4

awsmith4 said:


> This afternoon I was drinking Sam Adams
> 
> Tonight I'm having The Balvenie 12yr


Now its on to Makers Mark


----------



## MarkinCA

Anchor Steam beer w/my big fat juicy Tri-Tip off the BBQ...:dr:dr:dr


----------



## Smoked

Glenmorangie Scotch 12 Yr Old Burgundy Wood Finish and a Partagas 898

:ss :al


----------



## lightning9191

Tap Room 21 Pale Ale....the Amber Ale by Tap Room 21 I had earlier was tainted with DMS (canned corn smell).


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight I'm back to the Balvenie 12yr:tu


----------



## Eternal Rider

Tonight it is Wild Turkey 101. Sure is smooth.


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Grolsch


----------



## ErikH

I'm normally a beer guy, but I'll mix in some bourbon/scotch in the Winter and Tequilla/gin in the Summer. 

I don't know why, but I decided today was the beginning of Summer. So Tanguaray & tonic it is.


----------



## pnoon

Bombay Sapphire Martini.
Anyone surprised?


----------



## burninator

pnoon said:


> Bombay Sapphire Martini.
> Anyone surprised?


It's 9pm. Only surprised you can still type. :chk


----------



## pnoon

burninator said:


> It's 9pm. Only surprised you can still type. :chk


I've only had two. doubles 
Time to go cook dinner (only 6:00pm here on the left coast)


----------



## burninator

pnoon said:


> I've only had two. doubles
> Time to go cook dinner (only 6:00pm here on the left coast)


You need to start drinking on EST. You're wasting all kind of time.


----------



## CBI_2

A mojito while smoking an Ancient Warrior. Love this smoke and I think the Cubans invented mojitos to go with the cigars.


----------



## lightning9191

Drinking a homebrewed English bitter...not the best beer I've ever brewed, but not too bad and the price is right!


----------



## Kwilkinson

Had some Glenfiddich tonight, neat. Then I realized I'm a puss and just starting drinkin scotch, so I put some ice and a splash of water in there. :r


It was a good choice. :tu


----------



## BamBam

Blue Moon with an Orange Slice. :dr


----------



## newcigarz

Two fingers of Knob Creek as a night cap. :al


----------



## yellowgoat

42oz Bloody Mary.

cheers


----------



## yellowgoat

A few Leffe Blonde's right now and after that so I don't post again...a couple White Russians and maybe end the night with an Absinthe or two.


----------



## RGD

Fake coffee with fake creamer and fake sugar - as per doctors orders.

But later - I got my eye on this 99 Partagas Petite Corona Especial that will go nicely with a Havana Club Anejo Anos and Sprite Zero over ice - per my orders - :ss


Ron


----------



## 68TriShield

RGD said:


> Fake coffee with fake creamer and fake sugar - as per doctors orders.
> 
> But later - I got my eye on this 99 Partagas Petite Corona Especial that will go nicely with a Havana Club Anejo Anos and Sprite Zero over ice - per my orders - :ss
> 
> Ron


Liquid diet tonight Ron?


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Jameson with two cubes and an HDM Petit Robusto.


----------



## physiognomy

:ss


----------



## lightning9191

I'm working on some straight Jim Beam right now...this takes me back to my highschool days. I don't think I have had any since then. Earlier I opened my bottle of Laphroiag....wow....I think I am in love...just something about the smell and taste really get me.


----------



## RGD

68TriShield said:


> Liquid diet tonight Ron?


I'm off on Fridays - :ss

Ron


----------



## awsmith4

Started with The Balvenie 12yr neat and I'm finishing with Maker's neat


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

on my 4th "Witch Eye" which is bourbon and squirt on the rocks......after 4 I'm not sure which eye to use...lol


----------



## Smoked

newcigarz said:


> Two fingers of Knob Creek as a night cap. :al


I'm slobbin the Knob tonight myself.


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight it is Balvenie again


----------



## perogee

On an Alley Kat amber, will likely have some Bushmills single malt to finish the day.


----------



## acruce

Margarita with my R.P Vintage


----------



## z3ro

Vodka!


----------



## lightning9191

Gnarly Head Old Vine Zin....not too shabby...Kroger had it on sale.


----------



## z3ro

Vodka!


----------



## Eternal Rider

Jack Daniels and Coke.


----------



## Kwilkinson

Went out to a nice Chinese place last night... Had a couple G&t's, then decided to get crazy and went with a "Withered Ginger" that was made out of Woodford Reserve with ginger and soda water. So simple, but so damned good.


----------



## newcigarz

Just cracked my first Harpoon IPA of the day.


----------



## TDIvey

About to head out back and finish off the Nascar race with a Red Stripe & a Padron 4000. Received this aged beauty in a trade from a generous BOTL - Jamaj. If you've never tried Red Stripe - try it some time, is a nice summer brew on a hot Texas night.


----------



## hotreds

Polar Diet Orange Dry. Wish I could get this in Ohio!


----------



## freakygar

Absolute and tonic


----------



## lightning9191

Still working on that bottle of Gnarly Head Old Vine Zin


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight started with Makers the on to The Balvenie


----------



## Chico57

Enjoying a glass or two, ok maybe three of Warre's King's Tawny Port with a LGD Cubano.


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Miller Lite?


----------



## blugill

Water, 68 ounces per day! I've had a bout with kidney stones lately but what I drink when I drink is scotch!

I prefer the Lagavulin 16 year old. Love the smoky, peaty taste! I recently tried Johnny Walker Blue Label and found it to be over rated by comparison.
Yes it had a nice taste but value wise it was a bust when the Lagavulin (to me) is a superior scotch.


----------



## lightning9191

Finished that bottle of Gnarly Head Zin


----------



## lightning9191

Working on a bottle of Bohemian Highway pinot grigio....I usually don't drink white wine, but a friend left an open bottle at the house. So I had to finish it.... I had to....I can't just be wasting wine.


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight its Balvenie 12 again, restocked yesterday


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Jack and Mexican Coke....:tu


----------



## stevefrench

Damn fine coffee! And hot! :tu


----------



## lightning9191

Finishing that bottle of pinot grigio....hopefully tomorrow I can get back to drinking beer or scotch....I've been on wine for a week now.


----------



## awsmith4

awsmith4 said:


> Tonight its Balvenie 12 again, restocked yesterday


Another Balvenie night:tu


----------



## dccraft

Had my first Oberon minikeg beer last night. Yum!!


----------



## tallypig

Bodega Bay Portworks (Sonoma) White Port


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight I'm having Sweetwater Festive Ale 2007


----------



## lightning9191

Tap Room 21 Pale ale....it's a fine pale ale.


----------



## Sanitariumite

lightning9191 said:


> Tap Room 21 Pale ale....it's a fine pale ale.


I've seen, and considered this a few times at QFC. That might just push me over the edge...


----------



## lightning9191

Sanitariumite said:


> I've seen, and considered this a few times at QFC. That might just push me over the edge...


It has some good hoppiness to it, but nothing over the top. The one amber ale I tried from them had some DMS flavor (canned corned). I have some more of the amber ales, so I am hopeful they all don't have it.


----------



## stevefrench

Damn fine coffee! And hot! :tu


----------



## partagaspete

An Ice COld Canada Dry Ginger Ale with beautiful PSD4.

T


----------



## jmcrawf1

Cold brew Iced coffee, watching my Saturday morning fishing shows! :ss


----------



## awsmith4

Last night it was Craggenmore 12yr and this afternoon I'm having Tommyknocker Pick Axe Pale Ale


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight I'm starting with the best cheap bourbon, imho, Early Times


----------



## Savvy

Been sipping on vodka tonics all afternoon. It's been a warm sunny day and the drinks have been great. I like vodka tonics when its hot out. They're just so good...


----------



## rack04

Guiness!


----------



## lightning9191

Just finished a homebrewed English bitter


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Mount Cay rum and mexican coke !:tu


----------



## stevefrench

Damn fine coffee! And hot! :tu


----------



## Kwilkinson

Haven't posted in a few weeks, so I'll update you all.

Monday, May 12-- Coffee in morning, water all day, then at night, a Leinenfugel's beer and some Bombay G&T.
Tuesday, May 13-- Coffee, Water, Laphroaig after work.
Wednesday, May 14-- 


:r
Just playin guys. That'd be the longest post in CS history. Anyway, been slowin down on the drinking. My liver has been yelling at me! lol. I don't drink during the week at all anymore unless it's been a terrible day and I need a tumbler of somethin just to cool off. Knob Creek has been my go to for that.


----------



## pearson

Miller Lite 

lato of it....

:tpd::tpd:

hey is meeeee


----------



## gvarsity

Gin & Tonic with a cut of lemon because I ran out of lime. Still good.


----------



## stevefrench

Damn fine coffee! And hot!:tu


----------



## lightning9191

Last night I had a Tap Room 21 Amber Ale.....the good news is that it didn't have DMS like the last one!


----------



## Eternal Rider

Right now I am drinking a Pilsner Urquell,later I will a Warsteiner or a Paulander premium Pils.


----------



## lightning9191

Laphroaig 10yr


----------



## Big Dawg

A FEW coronas while smoking a good ole' Tat. :ss


----------



## Eternal Rider

New Belgium Abbey Belgium Style Ale


----------



## jkorp

Smoking a '01 QDO Corona with the lightning and thunder.


----------



## jmcrawf1

Mojito and a '06 SCdLH Oficios


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Miller Lite:ss


----------



## rack04

Makers Mark and Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Old Crow and Squirt after a Padron maduro!


----------



## denverdog

ATM, a glass of Talisker 10 and I can't complain!


----------



## mhailey

Miller High Life while enjoying a CAO MX2

You just can't beat the High Life!

Matt


----------



## gvarsity

dccraft said:


> Had my first Oberon minikeg beer last night. Yum!!


:tpd: except in a bottle. Mmm mmm goodness.


----------



## awsmith4

Craggenmore 12yr again tonight


----------



## stevefrench

Damn fine coffee! And hot!:tu


----------



## superpelic

St. Louis kriek, light lambic cherry beer.
Nice taste, sure not the best kriek but ok.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Diet Pepsi


----------



## kugie

DOUBLL IPA
Home Brew:dr


----------



## Eternal Rider

Stella Artois followed by 2 Pilsner Urqell


----------



## Narbs

Kicking it off with a bottle of Duvel (this stuff is strong!), and then probably a couple Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stouts. It's going to be a good evening!


----------



## groogs

I am enjoying some Glenlivit 18 single malt. I love a good scotch.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Ace$nyper said:


> Welch's Grape Juice.
> 
> Great for when your sick.


Going to crack open the GOOD STUFF!
a glass of Booker's is in order! :tu
( if the wind has died down abit i will be fire'n up a stick as well


----------



## gvarsity

New Glarus Hearty Hop IPA


----------



## tsolomon

Paulaner Hefe-Weizen, great beer for a hot day. :tu


----------



## physiognomy

Grolsch... Nothing beats the leftovers from a party :ss


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

What do you have to drink?
Sir.. All we have is Mountain Dew, or Clam juice....



EWW!! Grosss.... I'll take the Clam Juice! :chk:r


----------



## stevefrench

Labatt's 50 :tu


----------



## denverdog

Wifey was out of town for a bachelorette party so I had a boys weekend and oh did we drink some beer...

Heres what I remember: 
Great Divide Denver Pale Ale
Troegs Nugget Nectar
DFH Golden Shower (2006 750 ML)
DFH Raison D'extra
Odell 5 Barrel Pale Ale
Grand Teton Sweetgrass 20th Anniversary Double India Pale Ale
Paulaner O-fest
Murphys Irish Stout
Breck 471
OB Ten FIDY
Session
Miller High Life


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Miller High Life Light


----------



## groogs

Zaya, the best Rum I have had so far.


----------



## EastBay

2005 Sandler Pinot Noir Sonoma Coast
1997 Fred Scherrer Zin Anderson Valley
2005 Benovia Zin RRV

All went well with both San Cristobal and Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte.


----------



## Smoked

Mikes Hard Lemonade on the rocks. Not my favorite at all but goes very well with good stogie in the heat.


----------



## stevefrench

Damn fine coffee! And hot!:tu


----------



## mosesbotbol

This was my Saturday with a friend:

1979 Lafite
1983 Hoopers
1983 Offley

We polished them all of and I smoked: '94 Monte 2, '04 Punch Churchill Cabinet. Both excellent, well constructed cigars










Here's the port bottles along with last week's bottles I did not soak the labels off from yet:


----------



## Eternal Rider

O'Dell IPA. It is very tasty indeed. Nicebite of hops and weighing at 7% alc it gives quite a buzz.


----------



## awsmith4

Last night I enjoyed a glass of Zaya Rum


----------



## denverdog

Last night I had a glass of Talisker 10. Not sure why I waited so long to try this stuff cause its great.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Georgia Moon Whiskey.
Made in Kentucky:tu


----------



## superpelic

a fine BOSBIER (translated = forestbeer)


----------



## Twill413

Multi-V Vitamin Water. C'mon it's during the work day.


----------



## awsmith4

At lunch I had a Blacksmith, tonight a Balvenie


----------



## Bubba -NJ

I just finished my second Hoegaarden , :chk gonna go get another . This is a great Biere Blanche Belge Originale ! :tu


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight I am once again enjoying Craggenmore 12


----------



## ambientboy

Jameson, Car Bomb, Car Bomb, Guinness...in that order.


----------



## Eternal Rider

Lime, Club Soda and Buffalo Trace Bourbon


----------



## Kwilkinson

I feel like I've betrayed my own thread....my baby!!

I haven't had a drop of alcohol in 2 weeks now. Not trying to quit or anything, but it's just a lot of excess calories without nutritional (but plenty of social) benefits. So during the diet contest I probalby won't be drinking.... but the diet contest ends on September 1 or 2nd, coincidentally, right about the time I get back to University.... hehe, that works out A-Okay :tu


----------



## awsmith4

Kwilkinson said:


> I feel like I've betrayed my own thread....my baby!!
> 
> I haven't had a drop of alcohol in 2 weeks now. Not trying to quit or anything, but it's just a lot of excess calories without nutritional (but plenty of social) benefits. So during the diet contest I probalby won't be drinking.... but the diet contest ends on September 1 or 2nd, coincidentally, right about the time I get back to University.... hehe, that works out A-Okay :tu


Liquor has no carbs, thats how I justify it:al

BTW tonight is Craggenmore again:tu


----------



## denverdog




----------



## stevefrench

Damn fine coffee! And hot!:tu


----------



## lightning9191

Having a black and tan made with Young's Double Chocolate Stout and Troeg's pale ale....yum!!!


----------



## DMK

Alexander Keith's India Pale Ale.


----------



## awsmith4

lightning9191 said:


> Having a black and tan made with Young's Double Chocolate Stout and Troeg's pale ale....yum!!!


That sounds great:dr

I am having bourbon and water on the rocks


----------



## mikeyp4

I had never tried, or even heard of, an oak aged beer. So I bought a 750ml bottle of Innis & Gunn to have with a late lunch. I really enjoyed it, does anyone know of any other oak aged beers??


----------



## AirplaneSpin

Anderson Valley Summer Solstice. :tu


----------



## AD720

I've stayed away from my usual (Ab-cran) and went with a beam and coke. 

It's a nice change and much better with a cigar.


----------



## newcigarz

Couple of Black and Tans :al


----------



## lightning9191

mikeyp4 said:


> I had never tried, or even heard of, an oak aged beer. So I bought a 750ml bottle of Innis & Gunn to have with a late lunch. I really enjoyed it, does anyone know of any other oak aged beers??


 I've had the Weyerbacher Heresy. It's an imperial stout aged in oak barrels. It was pretty good.

On a side note, tonight I had a couple of fingers of Laphroaig with a splash of water.


----------



## awsmith4

Early Times Bourbon tonight, its dirt cheap and ain't too bad


----------



## Kwilkinson

awsmith4 said:


> its dirt cheap and ain't too bad


Just how we like our women! 

:bn


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight its Sierra Mist Free on the rocks


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Georgia Moon Whiskey
Made in Kentucky


----------



## Sawyer

So far tonight I have had a couple Mojitos*, Sam Adams Hefeweizen, dram of Blanton's, Rogue Dead Guy X 2, Paulaner Hefe X2, Bass Ale X 2, and 2 drams of Hirsch 21 year old.

*Mojitos were from Rose's Mojito Mix which is damn good if you add a little more fresh mint to the drink.

And no I am not drunk.....yet.


----------



## lightning9191

I started tonight with a Troeg's Pale Ale...a fine example of a pale ale. Now I've moved on to a Straub's Special Dark. This is my first one of these. It's okay.....some corn taste that I don't appreciate.


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight I am enjoying a Blacksmith made at home using my new brolly for the first time


----------



## macjoe53

Visiting my son in Tremonton, Utah. The beer we're currently drinking is only 4 percent alcohol so it's almost beer. It's brewed by a member of the Utah Brewers Cooperative (which I didn't know they had in Utah) called Wasatch Beers which is a brew pub in Salt Lake City. We're drinking the Polygamy Porter and the label says such things as "Bring some home for the wives" and Polygamy Porter - Why have just one.

And the label art is interesting too. It's a nearly naked man holding a nearly naked woman with three other nearly naked women and one woman in a dress (signifying his five wives I guess.)

The beer is not bad either. You just have to drink more of it.


----------



## physiognomy

Orangina & Bacardi before lunch...


----------



## bwalker2us

My favorite, Im having a Gentlemen Jack and an RP cigar!
Got-a-Love it!


----------



## sacmore21

Yeungling Lager. Trying to make it feel like a vacation day, even if it isn't :tu


----------



## jkorp

Lucid paired with an '01 Party 898


----------



## lightning9191

Just finished a Young's Double Chocolate Stout....now for a hard decision....what next????


----------



## lightning9191

Answer: Tap Room 21 Pale Ale


----------



## awsmith4

Started with ice water and have moved on to a Craggenmore 12


----------



## awsmith4

awsmith4 said:


> Started with ice water and have moved on to a Craggenmore 12


Now on to Smithwicks to finish the night


----------



## lightning9191

I just finished a Wild Blue Blueberry Lager....it's basically a blueberry winecooler.


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight I'm having Zaya


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Havana Club and coke.........:tu


----------



## awsmith4

Guinness


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight I started with Makers, then had a Smithwicks, now a glass of Russel's Reserve


----------



## macjoe53

Dalmore Cigar Malt Scotch.


----------



## pearson

Captin with strawberry juice


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

bourbon and 7 :tu


----------



## BengalMan

Today is my first day of vacation so I'm going to drink good. George T Stagg bourbon and Balvenie 17 scotch are on the bill for this evening with a wine tasting during the day at a local vineyard. Should be a good day!


----------



## awsmith4

BengalMan said:


> Today is my first day of vacation so I'm going to drink good. George T Stagg bourbon and Balvenie 17 scotch are on the bill for this evening with a wine tasting during the day at a local vineyard. Should be a good day!


That sounds like a great start to a vacation:tu

Tonight I am drinking Makers Mark, not my favorite but still liking it


----------



## jkorp

hotel coffee :tg blehh


----------



## Haastility

LOL!! Eww.. I dont know who made it but this is the best work coffee I have ever had!


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight started with Smithwicks, then on to Makers Mark


----------



## Moro

Right now? A glass of milk. But I usually have wine when drinking alcohol; unless I'm pairing with a cigar, on which case I preffer a good rum or scotch. But I usually never go past one drink when I have one, since I started with Parkour (an incredibly demmanding excercise).


----------



## awsmith4

Payday finally rolled around so I restocked and am back to my beloved Balvenie 12


----------



## lightning9191

Straub's Special Dark


----------



## pro2625

Leonesse cellars 2004 syrah


----------



## JAK3

Budweiser...:tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Makers Mark with a splash of sprite....:tu


----------



## lightning9191

I started tonight with a Tejas Bock....not too exciting so far.


----------



## Will_S

White grape juice AND its generic! yum


----------



## lightning9191

After that Tejas Bock I had an English bitter homebrew and then a Tap Room 21 Amber Ale.


----------



## lightning9191

I just finished a Young's Double Chocolate Stout with my PAM '64. I think I might pour a black and tan using Young's and Troeg's pale ale. I'll try that brolly again, but last time it sucked.


----------



## jquirit

Sangria and a DPG Blue label Lancero. Enjoying the view out of the garage as the sun sets.


----------



## awsmith4

Started with Sam Adams, then Makers now Balvenie


----------



## Eternal Rider

Jack and Coke. My standby.


----------



## lightning9191

I just finished a homebrewed English bitter. This batch is over carbonated and I'm going to try and finish it up soon.


----------



## lightning9191

Working on a few fingers of Laphroaig 10 year


----------



## epyon26

Bacardi 8 on the rocks.
:al


----------



## jamesb3

Good old Coca-Cola on the rocks!


----------



## Jbailey

La Croix sparkling water


----------



## Smoked

I ran out of Scotch so I am drinking rum and coke. Not too bad.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

it's morning so drinking crappy instant coffee :BS


----------



## lightning9191

Bell's Special Double Cream Stout...yum!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Wurzburger Hofbrau - Premium Bavarian Beer (Pilsner Style) :al :tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Cuervo Gold and OJ


----------



## awsmith4

After a whole week of light beer at the beach, I am finally home and having a Balvenie


----------



## burninator

sweet tea here


----------



## pistol

Talisker 18 with a splash of spring water. This is definitely one of my three favorite whiskys...


----------



## awsmith4

burninator said:


> sweet tea here


Man that sounds good right now, need to go brew some


----------



## pro2625

2 buck chuck


----------



## awsmith4

Now I'm having a small glass of port


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Crown royal and mexi coke on the patio


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

awsmith4 said:


> Now I'm having a small glass of port


 It better be small. Don't forget the diet contest.

Slim Fast shake here.:tu


----------



## awsmith4

Started with a Blacksmith now a bourbon


----------



## smokin5

Bought a fifth of the Montecristo 12 year old rum today on sale for $15 and promptly knocked off 1/2 the bottle over ice. Tasty stuff & well worth it if you can find it at this price!:tu
Alert: those in the West, check Albertson's supermarkets, they have the stuff dirt cheap. A comparison shop online brought prices of $25-$35/fifth.


----------



## Smoked

I ran out of Scotch so I am drinking an old port that I had stashed in the fridge before hitting the sack. It's not bad actually.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Since cocktail hour is here, I guess I'll have a rum and coke with a lime slice:chk


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight I went and bought, and now trying for the first time, Mount Gay Extra Old rum, and its tasty


----------



## Smoked

awsmith4 said:


> Tonight I went and bought, and now trying for the first time, Mount Gay Extra Old rum, and its tasty


I'm tasting Cruzan Single Barrel for the first time tonight. I'll have to try the Mount Gay next. This Cruzan is pretty damn good.


----------



## awsmith4

Smoked said:


> I'm tasting Cruzan Single Barrel for the first time tonight. I'll have to try the Mount Gay next. This Cruzan is pretty damn good.


I looked at that as well, I almost walked out with 5 different bottles after reading the Rum Under $30 thread, but settled on just one bottle


----------



## mosesbotbol

How about this?










What are you drinking?


----------



## MadAl

right now, water. gotta hydrate for this evenings martini


----------



## lightning9191

Rex Goliath 47 pound Rooster cabernet sauvignon....pretty good so far.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

boring old Crown and Mexi Coke......


----------



## volfan

Belgian Cherry Lambic (Kriek Boon).

scottie


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

more info please Scottie......


----------



## gwc4sc

Stone Arrogant Bastard:tu


----------



## Smoked

gwc4sc said:


> Stone Arrogant Bastard:tu


I picked up some of the Imperial Russian Stout yesterday. I love the bastard.


----------



## awsmith4

Again tonight itn is Mount Gay Extra Old, I am really enjoying this stuff


----------



## lightning9191

more 47-Pound Rooster cabernet


----------



## hardcz

Diet Pepsi, extra cold.


----------



## Darrell




----------



## St. Lou Stu

Miller Lite..... for some odd ass reason, I chose that over a glass of Havana Club Anejo.


----------



## ZedR2

[No message]


----------



## St. Lou Stu

A few fingers of Havana Club Anejo 7 Anos:tu


----------



## stevefrench

Damn fine coffee! And hot!:tu


----------



## bigloo

Homemade caramel mudslide....

Recipe:

2 shots caramal cask and cream ( or Baileys but I prefer C&C and its cheaper).
1 shot Kahlua (or other coffee liquor)
1 shot vanilla vodka
3 shots heavy chocolate milk (not Nesquick, the thick shit made with cream) OR 3 shots heavy cream and squirt of hershey syrup.

This is wicked with any mild-medium creamy non-spicy stick... works wonder with maddies too.


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight its rum, but last night I had a beer new to me called Horny Goat Wheat. It was a Belgium style wheat ale, similar to Blue Moon and quite tasty.


----------



## lightning9191

I had a couple of fingers of Laphroaig 10 yr and followed it up with a few more fingers of Jameson.


----------



## Darrell

bigloo said:


> Homemade caramel mudslide....
> 
> Recipe:
> 
> 2 shots caramal cask and cream ( or Baileys but I prefer C&C and its cheaper).
> 1 shot Kahlua (or other coffee liquor)
> 1 shot vanilla vodka
> 3 shots heavy chocolate milk (not Nesquick, the thick shit made with cream) OR 3 shots heavy cream and squirt of hershey syrup.
> 
> This is wicked with any mild-medium creamy non-spicy stick... works wonder with maddies too.


:dr

Oh man.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

George Dickel Number 8 Whiskey


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

7 UP , 3 month reserve 12oz. :tu


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Bloody Mary


----------



## lightning9191

Homebrewed English Bitter


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

graduated to MM and 7....:tu


----------



## Darrell

Cruzan Estate Dark Rum and Coke.


----------



## lightning9191

Homebrewed English Bitter


----------



## Darrell

Tommy Bahama and Mexican Coca-Cola.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

MM and 7 Up


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Powerade Zero blue


----------



## stevefrench

Damn fine coffee! And hot!:tu


----------



## ttours

Bad Day, Therefore a very dry Gin Martini, two onions and one olive:tu

tt:cb


----------



## Rolando

It is a shame you have to specify that it is a gin (or in other words an ORIGINAL) martini. Gin style is the only martini I drink.

I am having water. According to the bottle it has aged for about 6 weeks. I find it smooth and mineraly with a hint of animal piss.


----------



## CHRONO14

Ice cold Jugo de Parcha (Passion Fruit Juice). Awesome stuff if I didn't have to work soon It would have some rum in it.


----------



## jamesb3

Spring water.:tu


----------



## lightning9191

Casillero del Diablo Carmenere.....good $9 wine


----------



## dustinhayden

J & C


----------



## lightning9191

The last of the Casillero del Diablo carmenere


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight its Knob Creek and its tasty:tu


----------



## smokin5

Too damm hot, Too damm humid......
Gotta have Mojitos, 'cause it feels like I'm in Cuba.:ss

Made a whole batch tonight for me & my friends using Montecristo rum.


----------



## Les Paul

Springbank 15 Single Malt Scotch Whisky


----------



## lightning9191

Trying some whiskies I haven't had before...right now it is Knob Creek....drinkable, but not a fan.


----------



## TDIvey

Vodka with multiple cold fruit liqeur infusions to help me forget how friggin hot it was in Dallas today. Going to cap the night off with a vodkha iced chocolately-espresso mix to go along with the final smoke of the night.


----------



## jcarlton

I am really liking Stella Artois Lager right now.


----------



## Darrell

jcarlton said:


> I am really liking Stella Artois Lager right now.


Nice choice, Jamie. That's what I'm drinking. :tu


----------



## clampdown

Horton Norton Wine, it has a kick and goes great with the Anejo 50


----------



## lightning9191

After that Knob Creek I tried Maker's Mark which was alright and then moved on to Wild Turkey Rare Breed, which I enjoy quite a bit.....


----------



## clampdown

Evan Williams Single Barrel,


----------



## awsmith4

Earlier today it was Coors Light now Balvenie 12


----------



## dustinhayden

Sam Adams light


----------



## lightning9191

I had a couple pints of Guinness earlier to celebrate a friend's birthday.


----------



## M1903A1

Baltika 3, a Russian lager. Pretty darn good!


----------



## zonedar

Black Maple Hill Straight Rye. Yuummmmmmm...


----------



## clampdown

Yeah yeah i know, its a bit much, Bud Light, Mojito and Ean Williams Single Barrel, hell im on the beach, i gotta live it up


----------



## Eternal Rider

I'm drinking my second Margarita of the night and enjoying it.


----------



## drunkensailor

Eternal Rider said:


> I'm drinking my second Margarita of the night and enjoying it.


Same for me. Telling myself I don't need 3.


----------



## stevefrench

Orange Crush.:tu


----------



## lightning9191

Homebrewed English Bitter


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Havanna Club rum and mexi coke :tu


----------



## 38 Special

Just had Remy Martin 1738 Cognac on the rocks with my Taboo Twist...


----------



## Crownroyal

Flor De Cana, with Topo Chico mineral water and a double squeeze of lime.


----------



## gwc4sc

Home brew "Nut Brown" :tu

After about 8 they taste like cake.


----------



## lightning9191

Ecco Domani Pinot grigio....it's okay....I don't think I'd buy another bottle of it, but I'd take one for free.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Green tea


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

HC and mexi coke on the patio


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight I am sipping Appleton 12 for the first time and in my opinion is very tasty


----------



## stevefrench

Damn fine coffee! And hot!:tu


----------



## newcigarz

Last night it was a some Pappy Van Winkle 20 yr. Hmmmmm!


----------



## Bruzee

Fat Tire...


----------



## awsmith4

newcigarz said:


> Last night it was a some Pappy Van Winkle 20 yr. Hmmmmm!





Bruzee said:


> Fat Tire...


I'm jealous of both of these choices :dr


----------



## physiognomy

Skinny Dip tonight... Trying to decide whether I want a cigar.


----------



## SSatVT

_Yuengling_ followed by an Abita amber...good start to the night


----------



## gwc4sc

Buchannan's 12 year Scotch.

First time and am lovin it.


----------



## truegritt

Miller High Life Light. Better than miller lite I think.


----------



## shark

Big Sky India Pale Ale

Really Hoppy


----------



## Ace$nyper

Pint glass 20% ever clear 70% Cranberry juice 10% ginger ale.

dangerously smooth.


----------



## Kneo

Ace$nyper said:


> Welch's Grape Juice.
> 
> Great for when your sick.


I love Welch's Grape Juice. Weather I am sick or not. It has more antioxidants then OJ and in my opinion it taste better! I always have a bottle on hand.


----------



## newcigarz

Tonight I cracked a brand new bottle of Booker's Bourbon. Very Nice!:tu


----------



## kylej1

Had some Remy Martin XO with my cigar earlier.


----------



## lightning9191

Started with a Straub's Special Dark and followed up with a homebrewed English bitter


----------



## Bruzee

Newcastle....mmmmmmm.....


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Tea. Earl Grey. Hot.


----------



## AD720

Flying Dog Porter.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

bourbon and 7 in a tall glass!:tu


----------



## ambientboy

Cragganmore 15...neat. Al would be proud.


----------



## lightning9191

Started with a Troeg's Pale Ale and then went for a homebrewed English bitter....six more bottles of over-carbonated homebrew


----------



## lightning9191

Had a Rock River Lager and am now on to a homebrewed English bitter...only 5 more left.


----------



## Ace$nyper

Hot tea just plain black tea nothing fancy tonight.


----------



## yellowgoat

A spicy Bloody Mary the way I like it.
Before that I had a half bottle of Malibu Banana Rum that a friend gave me.

Yes, I feelin' goood right now.

Cheers


----------



## lightning9191

Drank 3 more homebrewed English bitters tonight....I only have one left.


----------



## Darrell

Water, distilled. Super smooth. :r:r:r:r


----------



## stevefrench

Damn fine coffee! And hot!:tu


----------



## M1903A1

A double shot of Johnny Walker Black. :dr


----------



## TDIvey

Vodka with a pear infusion; perfect after a hot summer day - thinking what I'm going to pair it up with.


----------



## Av8tor152d

Nice ice cold glass of sweet tea.


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Captain Morgans and cherry Coke...Both of em too damn sweet....but getting the job done :al BURP!


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight its Appleton 12


----------



## crazyhorse67

white russians, halfway to a girlie drink but makes a bad smoke good.


----------



## icehog3

crazyhorse67 said:


> white russians, halfway to a girlie drink but makes a bad smoke good.


It's got vodka and it isn't pink, I don't call that a girlie drink Tim....good stuff! :tu


----------



## lightning9191

Last night it was Wilcox Winery Blueberry wine....good, sweet, dessert wine....mmmmmm


----------



## crazyhorse67

icehog3 said:


> It's got vodka and it isn't pink, I don't call that a girlie drink Tim....good stuff! :tu


the first one looks like whole milk, by the time i get going they start looking more like coconut milk


----------



## acrispy1

A ice cold Bud Select.


----------



## Perry72

icehog3 said:


> It's got vodka and it isn't pink, I don't call that a girlie drink Tim....good stuff! :tu


:tpd: I like white russians w/ half and half.....just like the Dude would drink.


----------



## compuag

Mac 12yr, neat


----------



## lightning9191

Last night I had a couple fingers of Laphroaig 10yr


----------



## rrplasencia

grey goose and pineapple, girlie drink? maybe


----------



## crazyhorse67

rrplasencia said:


> grey goose and pineapple, girlie drink? maybe


halfway, not quite girlie til you add another sweet ingredient like grenadine, rose's lime, 7up or malibu, champagne is pushing it to the edge, don't go there!


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight its Pyrat Rum, doesn't taste like rum at all more like a cordial imo. Its not bad but it would make a better add to a margarita than a sipping drink


----------



## stevefrench

Damn fine coffee! And hot! :tu


----------



## lightning9191

Tonight is a beer night....
1st: Rock River Lager
2nd: Tejas Bock
3rd: Homebrewed dry stout


----------



## lightning9191

Hershey's chocolate milk.....2%!!


----------



## BlackDog

Earlier a Summit Pale Ale. Now, a small glass of Graham's 10 y/o late bottled port before bed.


----------



## awsmith4

First it was Mount Gay XO now Balvenie 12


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Harpoon's UFO (Un Filtered Offering) Hefeweizen!! :al :dr :tu


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Havana Club 7 Year.


----------



## lightning9191

I finished off the last bottle of over-carbonated homebrewed English bitter....HOORAY!!!


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight I'm trying Bacardi 8 Anos and it is pretty good stuff, especially for the price:tu


----------



## lightning9191

Homebrewed dry stout


----------



## rx2010

Bass Pale Ale mm mmm


----------



## Moro

Just had a Paulaner Dunkel and a Guiness at a near pub.


----------



## lightning9191

I just finished a Tap Room 21 pale ale.


----------



## Smoked

I just got back from drinking margaritas and shots with my dad. Now I am having a Glenlivet 15 year. Work is gona be a bitch but tonights cigar should be great.


----------



## Thetpi825

Just finished my 10th Natural Light. Class is going to be a bitch tomorrow but whateves ill be good. I have to deliver a speech tomorrow. that should be fun.


----------



## ksibew

12 year old Highland Park scotch. :tu


----------



## lightning9191

Working on a homebrewed dry stout


----------



## lightning9191

Right now a Troeg's pale ale


----------



## duhman

2003 Cabernet Franc from Burrell School in the Santa Cruz Mountains.
Smooth and sultry seem good descriptors.


----------



## awsmith4

Balvenie 12 at the moment


----------



## lightning9191

Casillero del Diablo cabernet


----------



## Av8tor152d

Hornsby's Hard Cider


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight its a Dogfish Head 90 Minute Imperial IPA and its yummy :tu


----------



## awsmith4

Now I'm having a Samuel Smith Imperial Stout


----------



## M1903A1

Rum'n'Coke, made with Myers Dark rum and some fresh lime.


----------



## lightning9191

Casillero del Diablo cabernet again


----------



## awsmith4

started with a small sip of Mt. Gay XO

Now I'm having a Tommyknocker Jack Whacker Wheat Ale, its tasty too


----------



## lightning9191

Finished that Casillero del Diablo cabernet finally...


----------



## Darrell

Zaya! :tu:tu


----------



## lightning9191

Blueberry oatmeal stout


----------



## BagfullofPings

Silver bullets and tekillya.


----------



## awsmith4

Started with Balvenie 12 and now a Samuel Smith Imperial Stout


----------



## lightning9191

Cline Zin......a good wine at $12


----------



## designwise1

Scotch from the Isle of Jura (10 years old). Not bad :tu


----------



## leasingthisspace

Water



Deployments suck.:r


----------



## awsmith4

leasingthisspace said:


> Water
> 
> Deployments suck.:r


But its much appreciated:tu


----------



## doctorcue

King Cobra 40oz. No lies. :al :tu


----------



## duhman

Folger's coffee.


----------



## awsmith4

I'm having a Sam Adams Summer Ale to start off the weekend


----------



## pro2625

I had a new castle at lunch....Dont tell the boss


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Old Crow and Squirt on the rocks..........:cb


----------



## lightning9191

Had a Bell's porter earlier....it was gooooood!


----------



## boonedoggle

I can't remember. Whatever it was, I can't find it after a trip to the bathroom!


----------



## awsmith4

boonedoggle said:


> I can't remember. Whatever it was, I can't find it after a trip to the bathroom!


Hope you find it soon Jimmy

Tonight I am having Whiskers Blake tawny port for the first time and it is worth drinking again


----------



## boonedoggle

awsmith4 said:


> Hope you find it soon Jimmy
> 
> Tonight I am having Whiskers Blake tawny port for the first time and it is worth drinking again


Mmmm...haven't had port in a while. Sounds nice! Oh, I found my drink...it was in the can. Wild Turkey and Diet Coke. MMMMMM


----------



## awsmith4

boonedoggle said:


> Mmmm...haven't had port in a while. Sounds nice! Oh, I found my drink...it was in the can. Wild Turkey and Diet Coke. MMMMMM


The port was nice

Now switched to Tommyknocker Maple Nut Brown Ale


----------



## cherrybomb

2001 spring mountain cabernet. quite yummy to say the least.:w


----------



## sonic_mike

sol beer


----------



## MickeyFinn

Bourbon on the rocks.
Dave


----------



## designwise1

Still working on that bottle of Jura scotch.


----------



## gvarsity

sonic_mike said:


> sol beer


Love the Sol on a hot summer day. Having a Lake Louie Arena Premium. Fantastic artisinal brew from Arena Wi. As far as I know it is not available outside the state and y'all are missing out. They make some damn tasty beers. Right up there with Bells and Great Lakes Brewing company as craft breweries go IMHO.
Cheers


----------



## sacmore21

JD on the rocks!


----------



## pipermacbean

A post cigar glass of OJ... with lots of pulp


----------



## chippewastud79

Samuel Adams - Summer Ale :tu


----------



## lightning9191

I had a Bell's Two-Hearted ale, then a Piedmont Porter, and finished with a homebrewed dry stout.


----------



## lightning9191

I started off with a Troeg's Dead Reckoning, which was pretty good and am now enjoying a blueberry oatmeal stout.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Some AWESOME Rum... thanks to * poker * for helping locate some!

Ron Centenario XX Anos!


----------



## designwise1

Glenlivet 12


----------



## leasingthisspace

RIP IT ENERGY DRINK CITRUS X
0 calies
0 carbs

Tastes like bubbley waterdown orange juice.:tu


----------



## awsmith4

Diet Coke


----------



## Savvy

Buffalo Trace Bourbon. First bottle of this stuff, and will not be my last. Probably my favorite bourbon to date. It doesn't have the bite at the end that I'm used to from other bourbons. Very smooth, somewhat sweet. I like it :al


----------



## designwise1

The Balvenie Doublewood. Wow! My first bottle of the stuff. Blows everything to date out of the water. :tu


----------



## lightning9191

Started off with a Berkshire Springs Stock ale, then a Piedmont porter and finished with a homebrewed dry stout


----------



## lightning9191

Hole in the Rock marzen


----------



## rack04

Dogfish 90 min IPA.


----------



## lightning9191

Berkshire Springs Stock ale followed by a Piedmont porter


----------



## awsmith4

Last night I enjoyed a Sierra Nevada Doblebock and a Sweet Water Motorboat and they were both great beers.


----------



## lightning9191

Bell's Two Hearted


----------



## duhman

Whiskey sour:
3 oz. J.D. (my preference)
3 oz. sour mix (store bought)
2 dashes bitters
1/2 oz. (or more?) liquid from cherry jar

Put in shaker with one large ice cube and shake.
Pour in a glass over ice and top with a cherry.

Enjoy! :tu


----------



## designwise1

Abelour 12 y.o. again. Awesome stuff!


----------



## novasurf

Elmer T Lee.


----------



## lightning9191

Troeg's Dead Reckoning porter


----------



## pipermacbean

a pint o' Guiness :tu


----------



## lightning9191

I had a Smuttynose IPA earlier and now a Dead Reckoning porter


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight its Craggenmore 12yr


----------



## CEC_Tech

I had a sam adams boston lager earlier, but decided to have a Marques de Cacares Rioja 1999. It still tastes a little "raw", but very good.

Needless to say, i'm a little light headed now.


----------



## gwc4sc

TOO MUCH


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

feeling a tad sick so going with OJ and some sterilizer(vodka) just in case :tu


----------



## lightning9191

This evening I had a Smuttynose robust porter followed by a Samuel Smith's oatmeal stout


----------



## pipermacbean

coffee with a kicker:tu


----------



## lightning9191

Smuttynose robust porter


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

gatorade.......:BS


----------



## lightning9191

Dellatore chianti


----------



## pipermacbean

A big ol tumbler of red sangria


----------



## awsmith4

Mount Gay XO


----------



## awsmith4

Tonight its Macallan 12 thanks to a little tag along from tnip23


----------



## kugie

COCA COLA 
Classic


----------



## TravelingJ-cl

Makers Mark Mint Julip mixed with 7up.


----------



## lightning9191

A couple of Dale's pale ale tonight....good stuff!


----------



## pnoon

Jim Beam Rye Whiskey - on the rocks.


----------



## newcigarz

NorthCoast Acme IPAs watching the Cowboys. :tu


----------



## sonic_mike

jack&coke


----------



## BengalMan

Just made a liquor buy. Order 2 bottles of Four Roses 120th Anniversary, Balvenie 15, and a bottle of Ron Zacapa 23. I broke into the Balvenie a couple of nights ago which was great.


----------



## lightning9191

I had a Smuttynose robust porter followed by a Troeg's Dead Reckoning porter tonight


----------



## Blazedup

Alaskan smoked porter


----------



## lightning9191

Samuel Smith's oatmeal stout


----------



## awsmith4

At dinner was Dogfishead Punkin' Ale

Now Makers neat


----------



## physiognomy

90 Shilling tonight...


----------



## Darrell

I had some SA Octoberfest.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

bourbon and Squirt with plenty o ice....


----------



## kayaker

Not enough!!!

:al


----------



## stevefrench

Damn fine coffee! And hot!:cp


----------



## leasingthisspace

Water 










again.


----------



## yellowgoat

Anyone had any before?
Very tasty.

I personally never heard of it before. It is really good though.


----------



## kayaker

I had some Scapa 14 yo tonight. First time for that Scotch. Very mild, or as my Scottish friend Andrew like to say, it's a nice breakfast whisky.


----------



## awsmith4

yellowgoat said:


> Anyone had any before?
> Very tasty.
> 
> I personally never heard of it before. It is really good though.


Let us know how it is


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Some Havana Club 7 year being poured as I type.:tu


----------



## Eternal Rider

A tall glass of iced tea with a shot of peach schnapps to sweeten it up a bit.

Very tasty


----------



## duhman

Two thick fingers of JD, neat. Ahhh, it's working....


----------



## pipermacbean

an icy cold Genny Cream Ale


----------



## Scott W.

6 fingers of jack, 1 finger of coke. :chk


----------



## lightning9191

Samuel Smith's oatmeal stout...then....? Maybe Straub's special dark


----------



## duhman

Went into the basement and re-organized the wine rack. Came back with a 2002 David Bruce Santa Clara Valley (local) Cabernet. Cabernet grows really well there. Mmmmmmm....:al


----------



## nonameman

Glass of 12 yr old Aberlour Duncan Taylor NC2 bottling cask strength from 2008 cut with some water. Had some Elmer T. Lee earlier tonight.


----------



## awsmith4

Ron Centenario XX


----------



## Quick_nick

Lightning9191. We were drinking the exact same beer at the exact same time, lol. Right now a glass of Belhaven Scottish Ale.


----------



## Ace$nyper

Quick_nick said:


> Lightning9191. We were drinking the exact same beer at the exact same time, lol. Right now a glass of Belhaven Scottish Ale.


Awesome beer!!!

Savoring one now myself


----------



## Blazedup

Stone Smoked porter


----------



## macster

Enjoying a 750 ml. bottle of St. Bernardus Abt 12 (a 10.5% abv imported Begian Strong Ale) with a Punch Chateau L Maduro.

Great combo! :tu


----------



## Blazedup

Anchor steam beer with a Stone Vertical Epic 08 on deck!!


----------



## newcigarz

Dogfish 60 min IPA.:tu


----------



## yellowgoat

awsmith4 said:


> Let us know how it is


All I can say is...I can't remember! I drank too much of it.

Can't remember=Good drink!


----------



## stevefrench

Damn fine coffee! And hot! :cp


----------



## lunchbox

Malta Goya:tu


----------



## BHowe

Just finished up a Left Hand Brewing Company Marzen Lager Octoberfest. Thinking I'll probably have a couple more while I burn a couple tuna steaks on the grill.

Thinking a RP 1990 might go well with the grilling duties.


----------



## Ace$nyper

2nd Yuengling, while watching the phillies life is good.


----------



## physiognomy

Negra Modelo... Trying to decide what to smoke :ss


----------



## lightning9191

Vineyard 10 red wine


----------



## Darrell

Crystal light mandarin white tea.


----------



## mikeyj23

Drank two glasses of Georges Duboeuf Beaujolais-Villages and a bottle of Broken Halo IPA (not the best, btw).


----------



## lightning9191

Finishing my Vineyard 10 red wine


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Jack and mexi coke! :tu


----------



## kugie

Stoli, Cape Cod


----------



## ambientboy

Tanqueray Gimlet


----------



## dwhitacre

Coffee!!!:hc


----------



## RockEStone

New England French Vanilla Roast Coffee


----------



## hamncheese

stevefrench said:


> Damn fine coffee! And hot! :cp


Twin Peaks?


----------



## poker

[No message]


----------



## Ace$nyper

ice water with a RASS:dr


----------



## pipermacbean

another Genny... what can I say? I bought a 30 pack


----------



## Scott W.

Nice cold Yuengling Lager


----------



## awsmith4

Wild Turkey 101, saw it in the cabinet and said why not


----------



## M1903A1

Finishing some Bushmills. Nice alternative to the Ron Zacapa.


----------



## designwise1

"Trippel" by New Belgium. This is a really nice beer.


----------



## japhi

Drinking a few onces of Havana Club Barrel Aged on the rocks. It's 10-12 years old and the smoothest rum I've ever had. Brought a 40 back from Varadero in March and dreading the day it's gone.


----------



## duhman

Mamajuana. From Dominican vacation.


----------



## Soulpatch73

Red Stripe - Hooray Beer :tu


----------



## MysticalMan

Wiskey diet after a long day at work with a cigar of course!


----------



## BagfullofPings

2 22 oz's of Stone Bitter Chocolate Oatmeal Stout.


----------



## Ski1215

Yuengling cans.


----------



## designwise1

Cuban coffee :tu


----------



## kugie

coors light 
And a cape cod


----------



## awsmith4

Mount Gay again


----------



## Scott W.

Evan Williams and Dr. Pepper. I see the Dr. a few times a week.


----------



## yellowgoat

Having some Absinthe a nice pipe and watching Friday The 13th The Series DVD at the moment.

Episode 8 Shadow Boxer

Love this show. Was the best on T.V in late 80's to early 90's.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

very stiff bourbon and squirt!:tu


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Fishbeadtwo said:


> very stiff bourbon and squirt!:tu


Sounds Damn tasty!
Only if you had Ruby Red Squirt.... we would be in business :tu

Thinking about getting some DP, and Even Williams as well :ss


----------



## partagaspete

Original Budweiser Budvar (Czech)

T


----------



## RockEStone

Ice cold Miller Lite.:tu


----------



## drunkensailor

50/50 Bacardi Limon and diet Coke. Repeat. Move on to Tequila.


----------



## Scott W.

heineken light with a bourbon chaser.


----------



## lightning9191

Rogue Dead Guy ale......and then....???


----------



## pipermacbean

spent the nite drinking captain and coke at a buddies wedding.


----------



## BigCat

Dewars 12 year on the rocks. A very nice blend that went well with my partagas black.


----------



## Tredegar

Just found a bottle of Ron Zacapa Centenario 23 Anos last night. Had to crack it open. Man is it good stuff.


----------



## lightning9191

I had a few sips of a Bell's Kalamazoo stout before I spilled it on the floors I just shampooed earlier...now I'm having a Rogue Dead Guy ale


----------



## M1903A1

Just got in off the road...Bigelow English Teatime black tea.

Brew it strong enough, let it cool down some and it kinda reminds me of a liquid cigar.


----------



## M1903A1

Tredegar said:


> Just found a bottle of Ron Zacapa Centenario 23 Anos last night. Had to crack it open. Man is it good stuff.


That's stuff's not a slope...that's a freefall drop off Everest! :dr


----------



## Darrell

Tea, Early Grey.


----------



## Scott W.

harvest moon pumpkin ale.


----------



## linty

coke zero and water. although tea would be very nice right about now.


----------



## BagfullofPings

Jim Beam with 1 ice cube...at least 3 fingers.


----------



## BengalMan

Drank some Ron Zacapa 23 last night for the 1st time. It was phenominal.


----------



## stevefrench

Damn fine coffee! And hot! :cf


----------



## lunchbox

Harvest Moon


----------



## pipermacbean

had a couple fingers of Prussers Old Navy Rum on the rocks


----------



## stevefrench

Damn fine coffee! And hot! :hc


----------



## stevefrench

Damn fine coffee! And hot! :cp


----------



## macjoe53

Just finished an Abita Pecan Harvest Ale. It's a good seasonal ale.


----------



## BigCat

I'm going to pour myself a goose island nut brown ale when I get home from the gym in a bit. It is a recent discovery of mine and very good. It is brewed in Chicago and reasonably priced. Anyone looking for a good dark beer with strong chocolate flavors should give it a try.


----------



## Blazedup

Fullers ESB


----------



## M1903A1

Myers Dark & Coke, squirt of "plastic lime" juice.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

M1903A1 said:


> Myers Dark & Coke, squirt of "plastic lime" juice.


Classy


----------



## CigarDoc

Lagavoulin 16yr w/ a splash of water.


----------



## mikeyj23

Bombay martini - my standard aperitif.


----------



## kayaker

I tried my hand at a Dark Mohito. Brown sugar and dark rum vs. powdered sugar and lite rum.

It's pretty good.


----------



## physiognomy

Dos Equis Amber tonight...


----------



## lightning9191

Ommegang Three Philosophers


----------



## Habsrule29

Im having a Steeler lager


----------



## sonic_mike

24 oz coors light


----------



## Scott W.

bourbon and coke. Might have another before bed too!


----------



## awsmith4

Finally restocked on the Balvenie 12


----------



## stevefrench

Damn fine coffee! And hot! :cp


----------



## stevefrench

Damn fine coffee! And hot! :hc


----------



## :eevis

Not enough to make this week go by any faster!


----------



## lightning9191

Started this evening with a Smuttynose IPA and now have a Blueberry stout


----------



## lightning9191

I had a Dale's Pale ale earlier...and now I'm trying a Budweiser American ale...they claimed they dry-hopped this with Cascades....maybe one hop flower per barrel!


----------



## duhman

A couple fingers of J.D. It don' take much t' jus' take the edge off. Yeah.


----------



## lightning9191

Now I'm on to a Brooklyn Black Chocolate Stout:tu


----------



## duhman

Chased the J.D. with a "Big Sky" I.P.A. Good hops taste. Just enough bitterness to keep the newbs away.


----------



## Scott W.

Chilean Cabernet Sauvignon.


----------



## alfbacca

Studying/Watching Sportscenter, mostly the latter, while enjoying a Great White beer.


----------



## spectrrr

water. 

yep, I'm the mood killer


----------



## awsmith4

Last night I had Balvenie 21 year paired with a RASS :dr

It was to mourn the demise of Wachovia and the stock in which my Stepdad, brother and I held


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

rum and coke while skype herfing.....:ss


----------



## linty

yellowtail shiraz and tea


----------



## kayaker

Here's a pic of what we're into this eve:

Sorry, it's a little blurry.


----------



## Scott W.

Yellow Tail Cabernet. nice and not expensive at all.


----------



## cherrybomb

monestero la luna vin santo 00


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

Finally finished my bottle of Blatons :tu


----------



## linty

low acid oj


----------



## yellowgoat

Bloody Mary on a rainy evening


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Southern Comfort (100proof) and Diet Rite White Grape:tu


----------



## Scott W.

Vodka and cranberry.


----------



## Cigarcop

Creme soda!!!


----------



## GhostRyder

Monster Energy. Delicious.


----------



## ChicagoWhiteSox

cider


----------



## kugie

ipswitch Ale 
from a growler


----------



## lightning9191

chocolate milk...2%!


----------



## Puffin Fresh

troeg's hopback amber


----------



## Neuromancer

Twinings Earl Grey tea...great stuff...:tu


----------



## lightning9191

Cherry coke


----------



## Darrell

Zaya...


----------



## rx2010

Diet Dr. Pepper


----------



## ucla695

Horchada.


----------



## sonic_mike

H2O


----------



## lightning9191

Bud American ale....then on to something better


----------



## lightning9191

Just finished a Dale's pale ale


----------



## Kidrock387

Miller Lite, Great taste less filling :tu:tu


----------



## lightning9191

Brooklyn black chocolate stout


----------



## Darrell

lightning9191 said:


> Bud American ale....then on to something better


That won't hard. I have some toilet water, if you want. :2


----------



## awsmith4

Started with Balvenie 12 and now onto Dogfish Head Punkin'


----------



## sonic_mike

1 Quart of Sol beer


----------



## M1903A1

Black tea, nice and strong. :dr


----------



## leasingthisspace

mmmm water


----------



## lightning9191

Bell's Kalamazoo stout


----------



## havana_lover

Darrell said:


> That won't hard. I have some toilet water, if you want. :2


^^
that was funny lol

jack daniels single barrel.. yummy :dr


----------



## partagaspete

Youngs Premium Ale. British real ale and a Fine BRC. A beautiful day here in East Anglia UK as I smoke some ribs and yard bird...almost done :tu

I just hope it comes out good. If not I will order some take-away. We have the BEST Indian restaurant in this little town that I have ever had. The Vindaluu (sp?) is amazing.

Back on topic. I loves me the real ales.

T


----------



## linty

shiraz, yellowtail, actually not too bad, it's pretty drinkable.


----------



## mustang1

Seltzer water. Straight up. :ss


----------



## Sweet_Cigars

Crown And 7-up on the rocks:al


----------



## awsmith4

Zaya (Trinidad)


----------



## hudaddy

Pellegrino to go with my Tat Havana Cazadores.


----------



## stevefrench

Damn fine coffee! And hot! :hc


----------



## Banky

Just had Sam Adams cream stout for the first time with a nice MX2. Very awesome.


----------



## linty

coke zero!


----------



## kayaker

Caol Ila 12yr


----------



## KLMCCOY

Widmer Brothers OKTo Oktoberfest style beer. Local micro.


----------



## Scott W.

A Cesari Mara Valpolicella Ripasso. Nice Italian Amarone style red wine.


----------



## TankerT

I'm drinking Orange Juice. I've got a cold... ick.

I'd rather be drinking something else... and enjoying a stogie with it.


----------



## Darrell

Chivas Regal. :tu


----------



## HawkEye19

McCarthy's Oregon whiskey. In a word, yum.


----------



## Codename47

Mojito :tu


----------



## Darrell

Sam Adams Oktoberfest. :tu


----------



## sonic_mike

Harvest Moon


----------



## canucks6024

Couple fingers of JWblack


----------



## parris001

canucks6024 said:


> Couple fingers of JWblack


I'll drink to that!


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

parris001 said:


> I'll drink to that!


For the past 2 nights.. KNOB!!!
and well because of those "2" nights.. im out lol :hn:chk


----------



## Scott W.

Cabernet Sauvignon


----------



## MadAl

Bowmore Darkest


----------



## kayaker

MadAl said:


> Bowmore Darkest


Nice. I like Bowmore.

Right now I'm having a dram of Compass Box Peat Monster.


----------



## MadAl

kayaker said:


> Nice. I like Bowmore.
> 
> Right now I'm having a dram of Compass Box Peat Monster.


Haven't had the opportunity, how is it?


----------



## partagaspete

I am in Norway and I had a glass of Louis the VIII cognac. It cost around $160 but I didn't pay someone else was buying. Freakin awesome stuff.

T


----------



## JCK

Pete.. that sounds like one heck of a treat. I see the bottles from time to time at the liquor stores. It makes me get ill when I see the price tag. :]

I'm glad you had the opportunity to enjoy.


----------



## partagaspete

khubli said:


> Pete.. that sounds like one heck of a treat. I see the bottles from time to time at the liquor stores. It makes me get ill when I see the price tag. :]
> 
> I'm glad you had the opportunity to enjoy.


It was truly ethereal. The smell itself was amazing.

T


----------



## MadAl

Having a Hendricks martini right now


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Wild Irish Rose


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Fighting Cock Whiskey and Diet Coke


----------



## Munt

Mount Gay Rum


----------



## sonic_mike

sixer of


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

water


----------



## sgresso

Drinking some Absinthe..... you all know what happened last time......


----------



## Scott W.

Dundee's Honey Brown Lager. not too bad.


----------



## frenchy12

just give me some beer haha


----------



## Lead_Foot

Maker's Mark


----------



## SailorJack

Diet 7-UP


----------



## gvarsity

Mango infused ceylon white tea


----------



## bonjing

coke "hecho de mexico"


----------



## Kubas

homemade mocha eggnog


----------



## duhman

Ron Centenario XX anos. Two fingers down and going back for more.
Mmmmm, rum. :dr


----------



## itsme_timd

Right now I'm drinking watered down Cherry Coke Zero. 

However, I just finished a nice smoke with 2-fingers of Captain Morgan 100. Me likey spiced rum... :ss


----------



## VFD421

Crown Royal Select with a splash of water


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05

It might sound girly but pink lemonade and skyy. Its really good I think next is a screwdriver or sprite, oj and skyy


----------



## GB'sXFire

Tia Marie and a Gurkha Park Ave 44....2nd one today.


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05

3oz sprite
3oz orange juice
2oz good vodka is pretty damn good


----------



## acrispy1

Southern Comfort... Helps my sore throat...:tu


----------



## BigCat

Picked up a bottle of Glenmorangie Quinta Ruban last night and had a bit of it neat. I went the store looking for the port wood finish and was told that they discontinued that line. I was disappointed, but the QR is finished in port barrels, so I thought I'd give it a try. However, this does not strike me as at all like the discontinued line. It is 46 percent alcohol and I definitely noticed the extra bite associated with it. I enjoyed it, but only had a little bit and expect to more fully explore it tonight.


----------



## MickeyFinn

Knob Creek on the rocks.
Dave


----------



## PaleRider

Flor de Canna 18 yo. Neat, very nice.

BTW-Mickey, 27" on a size 22 is my current taking tiny record.


----------



## Vancehu

Cuban coffee - Black.


----------

